# Beinhartes Technik Seminar zur MTB-Technik



## hallotv (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Beinhartinnen und Beinharte,

da es nun im Newsletter steht, muss es wohl wahr sein: Es soll der Versuch gestartet werden, regelmäßig einen Abend der MTB- und Fahrradtechnik zu widmen. 
Entstanden aus dem Zuhören bei so mancherlei Gespräch zum Thema,;der oft zu sehenden Hilflosigkeit,wenn das Rad gerade nicht so will, wie man selbst es möchte , oder dem entspannten  Gespräch und jeder hat Recht und Ahnung...
Das Ziel ist, der/dem Interessierten das jeweilige Bauteil näher zu bringen. Was soll es tun, wie funktioniert das, woraus besteht es, welche Probleme können auftreten, wie können die wieder behoben werden. Gerne auch ein wenig Werkstoff/Materialkunde und Optimierung/Tuning.
Geplant durchaus mit ööder Theorie, damit man nachher vielleicht auch weiß, wie es funktioniert, non solum...(wie der Grieche in mir sagen würde)aber auch, wie man sich evtl. helfen kann. 
Zufällig macht die Schaltung den Anfang, folgen sollen einfache Themen wie Tretlager (Typen, Montage, Probleme (hallo Peter ) und deren Behebung) bis hin zu hydraulischen Bremsen und Fullytechnik, wenn`s denn überhaupt jemand interessiert. Ich habe vor, das ganze Fahrrad und *alle* seine Bauteile irgendwann anzusprechen und zu erklären.
Vorkentnisse braucht es keine, es wäre aber schon hilfreich, wenn man schon weiß, welches Teil denn die Schaltung ist, und einen Grund hat, mehr darüber wissen zu wollen.
Es wird auch einen praktischen Teil geben, korrekte Montage, Einstellung und Fehlersuche und -behebung. Ob dies immer in einem Abend abzuhandeln ist, wird sich zeigen. Bei umfangreicheren Themen gibt es vielleicht einen Abend Theorie und dann einen Praxis. 
Wer ein problembehaftetes Rad hat, mit dem er vielleicht auch schon erfolglos beim Händler, kann das gerne mitbringen, wir schauen dann, ob die Theorie etwas genutzt hat Dafür aber bitte mich vorher informieren bzw. fragen.
Der mir zur Verfügung stehende Platz ist beschränkt, daher auch die Teilnehmerzahl: vorerst  max. 10, damit auch ein wirklich etwas vermitteln werden kann. Reihenfolge nach Anmeldungen, ich behalte mir Sonderregelungen vor. Bei wirklich großer Nachfrage können wir uns ja um eine größere Räumlichkeit kümmern.
Nehmt warme Kleidung mit, meine Werkstatt ist !
Erster Termin, wie im Newsletter angekündigt: 15.6. 19:00 Uhr.

So, und jetzt nicht drängeln!


----------



## lenkkopf (4. Juni 2012)

erster und zweiter ... wir kommen zu zweit ... gruß sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (5. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei (event. 2 Pers.)

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (6. Juni 2012)

*5*
Ich werde auch versuchen dabei zu sein, ein unwilliges Rad findet sich bei mir auch 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## matthias2003 (6. Juni 2012)

#6
ich komme auch
LG Matthias


----------



## nicoleII (6. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte bei der Werkstattparty auch dabei sein.  
#7
Gruß, _Nicole_


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (6. Juni 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei der Werkstattparty auch dabei sein.
> #7
> Gruß, _Nicole_



Wäre auch gerne dabei ..beim Guggstoff ...Thema : wie bekomme ich am schnellsten mein fahrrad kaputt :-D



Vllt is ja die Nicoleoder jemand anders so lieb und nimmt mich mit?

wäre echt gut ..sonst find ich nie zum tv 

gruß


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> ... Zufällig macht die Schaltung den Anfang...



die was? 

falls mich sarah + marc mitnehmen, wäre ich auch dabei.

#9


----------



## hallotv (6. Juni 2012)

Vieleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, wo genau in Hettenhain:
Mittelstraße 4
Sarah schafft es bestimmt auch alleine, Rohloff-Fahrer und Singlespeeder haben ja nie  nie Probleme mit der Schaltung...


----------



## Darkwing (6. Juni 2012)

# 10

Ich möchte auch schalten können!

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Adra (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

falls noch ein Platz frei wird möchte ich gerne nachrücken.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (7. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hallo Beinhartinnen und Beinharte,
> 
> da es nun im Newsletter steht, muss es wohl wahr sein: Es soll der Versuch gestartet werden, regelmäßig einen Abend der MTB- und Fahrradtechnik zu widmen.
> Entstanden aus dem Zuhören bei so mancherlei Gespräch zum Thema,;der oft zu sehenden Hilflosigkeit,wenn das Rad gerade nicht so will, wie man selbst es möchte , oder dem entspannten  Gespräch und jeder hat Recht und Ahnung...
> ...



Und was iss mit den konischen oder eher komischen Steckachsen, dass wäre auch noch zu klären oder machst du das morgen beim Stammtisch. Und noch was - der kleine Bildwerfer wollte gestern aus der Betreuung abgeholt werden!


----------



## hallotv (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Achim,
der kleine Bildwerfer ist dem nicht stattgefunden habenden Event im Volkspark zum Opfer gefallen. Das tut mir jetzt echt leid, dass Du deswegen extra die tolle 4 Tage Tour abgesagt hast...
Achsen kommen bei den Themen Naben/Laufräder und evtl. bei Rahmen. Aber wen interessiert schon so modernes Zeugs?


----------



## hallotv (7. Juni 2012)

> falls noch ein Platz frei wird möchte ich gerne nachrücken.


Zum Thema: falls es deutlich mehr Interessierte gibt, als es geplant war, schaue ich mich nach einer geeigneten Räumlichkeit um. Es sollte Strom für den kleinen Bildwerfer geben und die Möglichkeit, einen Montageständer aufzustellen und zu nutzen. Muttis gute Stube ist also eher nicht geeignet. In der Ortswahl bin ich flexibel, komme evtl. sogar auf die falsche Rheinseite


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> ... der kleine Bildwerfer ist dem nicht stattgefunden habenden Event im Volkspark zum Opfer gefallen.


war doch klar: steve ist irgendwo in den alpen oder so, regis macht langsam, andie ist faul 

da ich gestern eine schaltung halbwegs zum laufen gebracht habe  würde ich meine anmeldung *zurückziehen*. 

ich melde mich dann bei komischen carbonrädern wieder


----------



## MTB-Olaf (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Würde auch gerne kommen.
Geht das noch?

mfg


----------



## Mr_Marco (10. Juni 2012)

Ist noch ein Platz frei? Dann würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen.

Viele Grüße
Marco

P.S.: Ich hätte auch noch für 3 Leute Platz im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (10. Juni 2012)

Mr_Marco schrieb:


> Ist noch ein Platz frei? Dann würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Marco
> ...



Dann reserviere ich mir einen davon!

thx


----------



## hallotv (10. Juni 2012)

Bis jetzt wären das 13. Dann wird es eben ein bißchen eng. Selbst schuld. Mehr geht nur, wenn jemand auch Platz mitbringt.
TV


----------



## vest (11. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> war doch klar: steve ist irgendwo in den alpen oder so...



Ja, das war er.
Aber am Mi geht's wieder rund im V-Park! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## MTB-Olaf (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Kann mich jemand aus Wiesbaden Stadt mitnehmen?

Gruß


----------



## nicoleII (14. Juni 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei ..beim Guggstoff ...Thema : wie bekomme ich am schnellsten mein fahrrad kaputt :-D


Also dafür brauchst DU doch nun wirklich keine Nachhilfe mehr! 



The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Vllt is ja die Nicole oder jemand anders so lieb und nimmt mich mit?


   Ja, kann ich machen und dann auch noch zwei weitere Leute mitnehmen. 
Falls jemand anderes unbedingt selbst fahren möchte und uns einsammeln würde, hätte ich da auch nix dagegen. 

  Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Werkstatt und das viele Werkzeug und das Gebastel und und und   
Grüße
_Nicole_


----------



## hallotv (14. Juni 2012)

> Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Werkstatt und das viele Werkzeug und das Gebastel und und und â¦


Nur dass das klar ist: mein teures Werkzeug bringe ich in Sicherheit, meine Werkstatt ist eine (k)alte Scheune und das Gebastel erst mal viel Theorie...


----------



## Ripman (14. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit der Verpflegung aus??


----------



## hallotv (14. Juni 2012)

Was hätte der Herr den gerne?
Ihr seid zum Arbeiten da und nicht zumVergnügen. Außerdem müßen alle noch Auto fahren...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (14. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Was hätte der Herr den gerne?
> Ihr seid zum Arbeiten da und nicht zumVergnügen. Außerdem müßen alle noch Auto fahren...



Naja das is sooo nich ganz korrekt :-D

ich muss nich fahren :-D haha


----------



## hallotv (14. Juni 2012)

Das war mir soo klar, dass irgendwer das schreibt... `Mal sehn, was und wie es so wird, dann kann man die zukünftigen Events ja durchaus ansprechend gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

Also .... ich muss auch nicht fahren, ich komme mit Chauffeur 

Wenn ichs schaffe, bringe ich einen Sixpack mit, Nicole vielleicht ein paar Brezelchen?


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Denk`aber nicht, dass Du so um`s Arbeiten herumkommst! Vielleicht stehe ich heute ja, rein zufällig natürlich) neben einem interessanten Regal im Supermarkt...


----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

Wie, arbeiten?
Ich dachte, Du redest Dir den Mund fusselig und machst Dir die Hände schmutzig und wir trinken Bier und hören uns Dein Gefasel an.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (15. Juni 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wie, arbeiten?
> Ich dachte, Du redest Dir den Mund fusselig und machst Dir die Hände schmutzig und wir trinken Bier und hören uns Dein Gefasel an.



Jürgen du hast vergessen das wir uns auch den bauch vollschlagen wollen


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Der Einzige, der hier einen Bauch hat, bin ich, also Ruhe. Und da ich keine Zeit zum vorbereiten hatte, tarnt der kluge Veranstalter seine Planlosigkeit und lässt arbeiten. Mein Auto müßte auch mal wieder gewaschen werden...


----------



## nicoleII (15. Juni 2012)

Wie jetzt? Was jetzt? Arbeiten? Brezelchen? Ich dachte wir grillen!? 

  Also ich nehme sicherheitshalber mal den Schlafsack und die Zahnbürste mit - vielleicht wird es ja doch noch eine gute Party. Nach Hause findet der Andreas ja sicher auch alleine.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (15. Juni 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Was jetzt? Arbeiten? Brezelchen? Ich dachte wir grillen!?
> 
> Also ich nehme sicherheitshalber mal den Schlafsack und die Zahnbürste mit - vielleicht wird es ja doch noch eine gute Party. Nach Hause findet der Andreas ja sicher auch alleine.



ÄÄÄhm NEIN !   machen wir jetzt ne Pyjama party draus oder wie?


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Also ein bißchen Bier (Newcastle Brown Ale ist höchst willkommen!) undoder Essigchips geht schon. Aber erst nachher. (Ich baue gerade die 234. Power Point Folie)
Im Ernst: Erst Theorie, dann Praxis, dann Spaß. Zusammen geht das nicht wirklich.

WICHTIG: Hat jemand einen Laserpointer oder so etwas? Bitte mitbringen!

Ach ja, Steves Grill steht auch noch hier, mit Kohle und allem. Aber draußen regnet`s und drinnen muß ich immer so husten.


----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Erst Theorie, dann Praxis, dann Spaß. Zusammen geht das nicht wirklich.



Mach die Mal locker Kollege, Du präsentiert Deine Folien und wir kümmern uns um den Rest, ok?

Also Leute, nach getaner (Zuhör)-Arbeit hat TV Spaß angekündigt, Verpflegung bringt jeder selber mit, Grill ist da, einen kleinen Sack Grillkohle organisiere ich. Was brauchts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (15. Juni 2012)

Ich sitze gerne ..deshalb meine frage ob , ich einen klappstuhl mitnehmen soll?


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Sitzen ist prima, ich habe viel Boden zur Verfügung. Zuerst mal sind wir bei mir im Wohnzimmer (Schuhe aus, nachher über die Waage laufen), da findet sich Sitzgelegenheit für ein paar Nasen, der Rest sitzt auf dem Boden. Nachher in der Werkstatt leiht mir der nette Nachbar ein paar Bierbänke. Aber um zu sehen, was da so passiert, ist stehen teilweise sinnvoller.


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

> Grill ist da, einen kleinen Sack Grillkohle organisiere ich. Was brauchts noch?


Kohle und Anzünder habe ich, noch drei Wild-Bratwürste zum Verleihen evtl. auch.


----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Kohle und Anzünder habe ich, noch drei Wild-Bratwürste zum Verleihen evtl. auch.



Grillschürze mit nem chauvinistischen Spruch drauf? Wie heißt Dein komisches Bier nochmal? Geht auch Kilkenney?


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Arbeitet eigentlich irgend jemand außer mir? Oder surft Ihr alle auf Kosten des Chefs? 
Keine Schürze, oder doch, von Onza oder Park Tool. Budweiser geht auch für die, die kein Englisch können.


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Zum Warmwerden und um die Theorie zu verkürzen, das wird vorausgesetzt, bitte Teile und Bezeichnungen lernen:
http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/speedhub/explosion/index.html

Viel Spaß,
TV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (15. Juni 2012)

Uups, da habe ich doch glatt vergessen hiernach 





> Ich dachte wir grillen!?


 noch diesen Burschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einzufügen. Und schon wird aus Spaß bitterer Ernst.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hallotv schrieb:


> Zum Warmwerden und um die Theorie zu verkürzen, das wird vorausgesetzt, bitte Teile und Bezeichnungen lernen:
> http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/speedhub/explosion/index.html
> 
> Viel Spaß,
> TV


Davon lassen wir uns jetzt auch nicht mehr abschrecken.


----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Zum Warmwerden und um die Theorie zu verkürzen, das wird vorausgesetzt, bitte Teile und Bezeichnungen lernen:
> http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/speedhub/explosion/index.html
> 
> Viel Spaß,
> TV



PDF ist schon downgeloaded, sind ja nur ein paar Teilchen, das bekomme ich bis heute abend hin


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Könnten wir nicht mit den kalten Bier anfangen? 
Ich bin schon schweißgebadet vom Aufräumen und steril saubermachen...Und dann noch der Kampf mit dem plöten Beamer


----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

Nix da! Erst Die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen, das wolltest Du selber so.

Der Peamer is nich plöt, der GAU sitzt davor, wie immer halt 

Und Gemeinde, wird nu gegrillt oder wird nich?


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

phhh


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (15. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte 2 Rinderhüftsteaks mitbringen ?!?!?! wie wo wasn jetzte hieeaar???

nich das nachher die Küche kalt bleibt :-(


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Habe ich erwähnt, dass das ein Vegetarier-Haushalt ist?


----------



## Ripman (15. Juni 2012)

Kannst ja an ner Möhre knabbern, während wir unsere Bratwurst, ääähm Hüftssteaks verputzen.

Sodele, Schreibtisch aufräumen und ab nach Hause, muss noch die Wurst und das Sixpack besorgen


----------



## Bettina (15. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid ja gut am Planen 

Bei mir sieht es gerade so aus, daß ich es heute nicht schaffe  irgendwie habe ich grad zu viel um die Ohren....
Gruß Bettina


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

Aalso, nett war`s. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man hätte mehr `rüberbringen können/müssen, aber das kommt sicher noch. Wie angekündigt wird es einen Termin zum "festklopfen" geben, etwas zentraler, vielleicht auf der Maaraue. Ich bringe Werkzeuge mit, Ihr die Räder, und jeder macht sein Eigenes kaputt. ich würde sagen, so in zwei Wochen, kündige ich noch an.
Zur Not auch wieder mit Grill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (16. Juni 2012)

hallotv,

ich fands auch nett und habe ein ganze Menge Tipps und Kniffe mitgenommen, vielen Dank. War eine netter Vortrag in lauschiger Atmosphäre, bin einer Folgeveranstaltung nicht abgeneigt.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ripman (16. Juni 2012)

Morsche,

vielen Dank an Thomas für die Arbeit im Vorfeld und das nette und anschauliche Erklären in der Werkstatt und danach. 

Hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich denke, dass auch ich etwas gelernt habe.

Das Zündeln im Anschluss ist noch verbesserungswürdig, hat dann aber doch gut geklappt, danke Andreas fürs unermüdliche Fächern. Hat Dein Fleisch auch ein wenig nach Papier geschmeckt ;-)

Beim Folgetermin bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Bes demnäx

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (16. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank Thomas, für diesen sehr lehrreichen Workshop und den netten Abend!  

Das waren ganz schön viele Informationen für so einen relativen Neuling wie mich, aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!
Danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast und dass wir selbst basteln und damit deinen Materialverbrauch erhöhen, dich mit Fragen nerven, diverse Bierwetten miterleben und hinterher auch noch deinen Küchenfußboden einsauen durften!  

  Bin an weiteren Workshops überaus interessiert! (Kann ich eine Dauerkarte lösen? )

  Bis die Tage
_Nicole_


----------



## hallotv (16. Juni 2012)

Der Küchenboden ist schon wieder geputzt (na gut, gefegt), die Bierschulden hat noch keiner eingelöst (Matthias, Dashing guy).

Klar war das viel, das nächste Mal wird es etwas besser verdaulich und strukturierter. Ansonsten eben vertiefen in zwei Wochen (Maaraue?) mit dem eigenen Rad.


----------



## lenkkopf (17. Juni 2012)

vielen herzlichen dank für den lehrreichen abend ... habe gestern gleich versucht, mein neues wissen anzuwenden und eine schaltung montiert und eingestellt ... war erfolgreich ... bei weiteren terminen wäre ich gerne dabei ... liebe grüße sarah


----------



## hallotv (18. Juni 2012)

Bitte beachten: Der Vertiefungstermin Technik ist jetzt online!


----------



## nicoleII (18. Juni 2012)

lenkkopf schrieb:


> habe gestern gleich versucht, mein neues wissen anzuwenden und eine schaltung montiert und eingestellt ... war erfolgreich


Super!   Ich bin noch nicht zum basteln gekommen - ausserdem ist mein nicht vorhandener Montageständer sowas von unpraktisch...


----------



## hallotv (18. Juni 2012)

> ausserdem ist mein nicht vorhandener Montageständer sowas von unpraktisch


Rolf will seinen Montageständer gerade verkaufen, glaube ich,  frag` ihn doch mal an.


----------



## hallotv (26. Juni 2012)

*Neues Thema!*
Am Freitag dem 14. Juli wird sich alles um das Tretlager drehen. Kurbeln, Kettenblätter, Innenlager und wenn noch Zeit ist, vielleicht auch Ketten. Verschiedene Typen, Vor- und Nachteile, Montage, Reparatur, Kompatibilitäten. Vermutlich mit mehr Praxis diesmal, auf jeden Fall mehr Anschauungs/Anfassungsmodellen. Wenn noch Zeit ist, lernen wir auch, dem gemeinen Kettenriß zu begegnen. Ansonsten machen wir das beim schraub and grill Nachbereitungstermin.
Wenn jemand Fragen hat, soll er sie mir möglichst bald und vorher stellen, dann kann ich mich ein bißchen vorbereiten. Ebenso bei Rädern mit Problemen: anmelden, mitbringen.
Anmelden muß man sich selbst auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2012)

Anmeld!


----------



## hallotv (26. Juni 2012)

*Korrektur!!!*
Wie mir von mitdenkenden Lesern nahegelegt wurde, ist der 14. ein Samstag und ich noch in Nauders. Na gut.
ALSO: Gemeint ist natürlich Freitag, der 20.7.!!!, sorry.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Juni 2012)

ANMELDUNG für den 20.juli


----------



## Ripman (27. Juni 2012)

Dann am 20.!


----------



## grosser (28. Juni 2012)

Ich melde mich auch mal an!


----------



## nicoleII (4. Juli 2012)

Super Thema!!!  Aber der Termin ist totaaaal doof!  Mal gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (5. Juli 2012)

Tja, schade. Dabei war der Inhalt speziell ausgerichtet auf Frauen und solche, die sich demnächst neue Räder kaufen wollen, "das Tretlager im modernen Fuly" und so.  Pech...


----------



## matthias2003 (5. Juli 2012)

ich komme auch am 20.

Matthias


----------



## hallotv (5. Juli 2012)

Tja, leidermuß ich auch den 20. in Frage stellen. Ich bin bis zum 22. wohl unterwegs. Definitiv zu-oder absagen kann ich das leider erst am 16.7. Sorry für das hin und her, ich bin ein bißchen von meinen Kunden abhängig...Ich versuche, es schnell zu klären.Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## matthias2003 (5. Juli 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Tja, leidermuß ich auch den 20. in Frage stellen. Ich bin bis zum 22. wohl unterwegs. Definitiv zu-oder absagen kann ich das leider erst am 16.7. Sorry für das hin und her, ich bin ein bißchen von meinen Kunden abhängig...Ich versuche, es schnell zu klären.Gruß,
> Thomas




Mensch, kauf Dich mal nen Terminkalender! 

Wir können ja in Nauders einen "Vorworkshop" machen
Gute Fahrt und bis Samstag
Matthias


----------



## hallotv (13. Juli 2012)

Ein Kalender hilft mir auch nicht weiter, wenn andere den Termin fixieren...


----------



## hallotv (16. Juli 2012)

ABSAGE!!!
Sorry liebe Interessenten, gerade ist es mir nicht möglich, weitere Aktivitäten anzubieten. Sobald ich wieder in der Lage dazu bin, poste ich es hier. 
Bis hoffentlich bald,
Thomas


----------

